# Newsletterversand bei großen Empfängerzahlen



## Arne Buchwald (16. November 2002)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie Newsletterscripte arbeiten, die z.B. 2000 (und mehr) Mails verschicken müssen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Sendmail o.ä. die eMails alle auf einmal verträgt ...

Gruß ArneE


----------



## nouser (17. November 2002)

*...*

ich kenn das bei uns ausser firma!

die haben da extra programme für - aber frag mich jetzt nicht wie die heissen!

ich kann mich da aber mal schlau machen!!!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. November 2002)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist halt, dass ich nicht auf eine Scriptsprache (PHP, Perl) ausweichen kann (und auch nicht möchte), sondern eine performantere Alternative zum Versandt via POP3/SMTP suche.

Habe schon überlegt, ob ich jeweils eine DNS-Abfrage mache und die eMails dann direkt an die IP des MX-Records verschicke .... !?!


----------

